# new on nail spotters



## korby_17 (Jan 7, 2011)

Hey i am thinking about purchasing some nail spotters. i have never seen them in action( just on the net) and am wonderin if i have to buy 2 and 3" or what. i do my screws 3 times no matter what so do i do the first coat by hand then use 2 then 3. or do i only need a two inch, do it three times or waht???? just looking at different opinions. yes i no nail spotters are crap if all the screws are sticking out but i am just wondering. 
thanks


----------



## Bill from Indy (Apr 26, 2010)

there are different ways to do it, but isn't necessary to have both the 2 and the 3...if you want to spot them first by hand to make sure everything is set, then go 2nd coat to left and 3rd to right of center..or the other way...offset your edges so they don't build up...

I personally spot 1st coat too with spotter...i run left of center on 1st coat, left of cent er 2nd then down the middle for last coat..if your nailspotter leaves a bad edge this way, it is because you have a crown in the 1st 2 coats..just play with it to get the best run FOR YOU in the end


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 4 characters.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Bill from Indy said:


> there are different ways to do it, but isn't necessary to have both the 2 and the 3...if you want to spot them first by hand to make sure everything is set, then go 2nd coat to left and 3rd to right of center..or the other way...offset your edges so they don't build up...
> 
> I personally spot 1st coat too with spotter...i run left of center on 1st coat, left of cent er 2nd then down the middle for last coat..if your nailspotter leaves a bad edge this way, it is because you have a crown in the 1st 2 coats..just play with it to get the best run FOR YOU in the end


 You bout said it all. 

Only differance is I spot the first coat by hand to turn in the high screws and deal with the furrbies.


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

i run first two coats with a 2 inch spotter and third with a 3 inch..just gotta watch on first coat ..you dont want to clip a screw and break the blade.. i run drywall master with wheels. no problems with them..they make lids a lot quicker..:thumbsup:


----------



## korby_17 (Jan 7, 2011)

when you say left of center do you mean like you would coat a butt but not that far over, or do you mean like 1/3 of that spotter on the actual screw??


----------



## Bill from Indy (Apr 26, 2010)

this may seem odd...but what works for me and have helped some others I have taught on my crew/crews...

where the handle attaches to the box, that is pretty much center of your run..just watch the handle as your pulling it down...if your running left, the handle will be just beside the screws on the left and same for right

I'll admit that I have tried just about every way I think there is to save time on screws...for the person that is a piece rate worker, that 3rd trip around the walls to spot screws can be $ in the pocket if it can be done in 2 right?...Not the case...unless you have your mud consistency EXACTLY right, you'll spend more time making 2 coats pretty to cover than just going through the 3rd time...say, for instance, your first pass when the screws are what I call mooned...meaning it fills in the bottom and not the whole thing..like a cresent..

Most of the work that I do that involves texture though only get 2 runs..I still have a old concorde spotter that has swappable heads and I do sometimes run the 2..like on ceilings sometimes i run the 2 on 1st coat then the 3..

Like I said in first reply, you just got to jump in and learn what works best for you..but it is a great tool and don't make your hand go numb like spotting by hand...or maybe that is a long term affect I have...I can't run angles or screws by hand for any length of time or my hand goes numb to where I can't hold the knife.....carpel tunnel surgery was recommended years ago but I like doctors about as much as I like eating dirt


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

korby_17 said:


> when you say left of center do you mean like you would coat a butt but not that far over, or do you mean like 1/3 of that spotter on the actual screw??


your making the finished product about 5 inches wide,which makes for easier sanding,so offset the runs
here's a example, (o) represents screw,(|) width of spotter
| o| 1st run, |o | 2nd run,ends up around 5" | o |


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

2buck you are awesome with your little symbols. can you guess what this is?

8===>


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

carpentaper said:


> 2buck you are awesome with your little symbols. can you guess what this is?
> 
> 8===>


something YOU like to sit on :whistling2::jester:


----------

